# Kayak on Googong



## Tommygee (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know if Googong Dam is open to Kayaks again yet? It was closed a few months ago.

Tommy


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Bloke up the road from me was out in his stink boat on Googong the other day - best bet is to phone the Ranger tho.

Dave


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Ranger Station (northern end of Googong Foreshores) Phone: (02) 6207 2779, 0427 288 260 or 0427 818 400
Enquiries: Phone Canberra Connect on 13 22 81 Website: www.tams.act.gov.au
For more information about fishing phone the Googong Ranger Station or the District NSW Fisheries Officer at Yass: (02) 6226 3867.


----------



## Tommygee (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks All.


----------

